# Streaming Multimedia Server/DLNA Using Server 2003R2



## Volvo-SAAB (May 31, 2007)

Hello.


Does anyone know or can anyone help...

Can I use Windows Media Services in Server 2003R2 to function as DLNA server?

Actually that leads me to another question can I or how can I use Server2003R2 as a DLNA Server?


----------



## procoit (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't believe you can use Media Services for DLNA. Personally I use Serviio (www.serviio.org) for streaming to my Samsung TV.


----------



## Volvo-SAAB (May 31, 2007)

Hello procoit


Is there any particular technical reason you can't use media services server part of server 2003r2 for upnp/streaming multimedia/dlna?


----------



## procoit (Sep 19, 2011)

We you can use it for media streaming but only the specific technology provided, it won't give DLNA functionality.


----------



## Volvo-SAAB (May 31, 2007)

Hello all!

I have solved my problem! I am extremely happy!
I will post the links to the websites I used later.

Basically I have [managed to] install windows media player 11 and also the SSDP and UPnP services and have successfully streamed audio video and still photographs to my television [via my wifi network].

So it can be done and successfully I might/may add too!


----------

